# Seeking a CPC w/ extensive E/M experience in Boston MASS - FULL TIME



## coles mom (Feb 3, 2010)

GENERAL SUMMARY AND OVERVIEW STATEMENT:  Responsible for coding all surgical procedures for the OB/Gyn Department.  Responsible for reviewing all coding done by physicians to ensure that coding is accurate and maximum revenue is recognized.  Will assist with training the OB/Gyn providers on any coding issues; Training will include tips for accurate and complete documentation of patient encounters.  

PRINCIPAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES
•	Responsible for accurately coding all surgical procedures for the OB/Gyn Department.
•	Must be well versed in Evaluation and Management (E/M) leveling
•	Code (CPT and ICD-9) operative procedures, office procedures and all E/M services with 95% accuracy rate.
•	Responsible for reviewing all providers coding to ensure accuracy and maximization of revenue.
•	Responsible for tracking coding issues by provider and providing necessary training to improve coding.
•	Under supervision, responsible for follow-up with providers post coding training sessions.
•	Under supervision, responsible for reporting and resolving any and all billing issues discovered during provider audits.
•	Utilize information systems to maximize efficiency.  This includes using IDX, BICS, LMR, and other database systems to process accurate medical billing and obtain accurate demographic information on patients.  
•	Responsible for training residents on coding and documentation requirements for evaluation and management services and office procedures.
•	Keeps informed of third party regulations in billing/reimbursement and maintains files of coding publications.
•	Handles special projects as assigned by the Department Administrator.
•	Maintenance of confidentiality is essential for this position.
•	Participates in continuing education programs to ensure that coding knowledge remains current.

QUALIFICATIONS


2 years of ICD-9 and CPT Coding â€“ required.  With a strong emphasis on surgical coding as well as evaluation and management leveling. 
 CPC, CCS-P or CCS certification is required; CPC-A will be considered
Experience in health care setting and knowledge of 3rd party payers and billing requirements in ob/gyn, preferred

SKILLS AND ABILITIES REQUIRED

Ability to present findings and discuss issues with providers confidently and effectively
Accuracy with a strong attention to detail
Ability to interact with all levels of staff
Proficient written and oral communicator
Strong organizational skills
Excellent problem solving skills
In depth understanding of ICD-9 and CPT coding
Ability to work both independently and as part of a team
Ability to work under pressure, multi-task and meet deadlines
Familiarity with common office equipment

If you are interested email jharding@partners.org


----------

